# Sous Vide Brisket.



## rbnice1 (Feb 24, 2019)

So last couple briskets I have done have been good but nothing fantastic.(At least to me, everyone else said they were great.)  Seems like the flat dries out more then I would like.

I decided to try a hybrid cook on it.  Im my opinion it was amazing!

I have no pics cause I suck.....

Full brisket, smoked for 6 hours at 225.  Then sous vide at 165 for 25 hours.  The point was almost to tender to cut, while the flat was still super juicy and not dried out.  Great smoke flavor.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 24, 2019)

Whatever works is a total success in my opinion.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 25, 2019)

awesome, I've seen several different recipes for brisket Smoked/SV and I'd like to try it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2019)

Sounds like you did good!!
"Like" for trying another way!

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Feb 25, 2019)

I’m sure it was good.  I think the combination of some smoke followed by Sous Vide would be tailor made for a no fuss tender brisket.  Got to try it sometime soon.


----------



## kagy (Mar 24, 2019)

I just did my first sous vide/smoked brisket ever.  I reversed the method, sous vide first at 145º for 45 hours.  When I removed it from the bath, I patted it dry, rubbed it down with dry rub, and cooled it to an internal temp of 130º.  Place it in the smoker set to 225º and cooked until it reached an internal temp of 197º.  Since I wasn't ready to eat at 3:30PM, I wrapped it in foil, then again in a towel and place it into a cooler.  It was still hot enough to serve at 5:30PM.  I'm not sure I'll change a thing.  It was my best brisket ever.  8 out of 10.


----------



## NellieKing (Apr 24, 2019)

kagy said:


> I just did my first sous vide/smoked brisket ever.  I reversed the method, sous vide first at 145º for 45 hours.  When I removed it from the bath, I patted it dry, rubbed it down with dry rub, and cooled it to an internal temp of 130º.  Place it in the smoker set to 225º and cooked until it reached an internal temp of 197º.  Since I wasn't ready to eat at 3:30PM, I wrapped it in foil, then again in a towel and place it into a cooler.  It was still hot enough to serve at 5:30PM.  I'm not sure I'll change a thing.  It was my best brisket ever.  8 out of 10.



How was the smoke flavor doing it this way?

I was thinking about smoking first for 2 or 3 hours, sous vide for 24 and then put it back in the smoker.


----------

